# Doctors Teramo



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I'm looking for an English speaking doctor for my wife in Teramo (city). She's completed all of her citizenship requirements with this one exception. Although she's working very hard on her Italian, it's not at the point that she would feel confident with ant medical issues. If anyone has had experience with this we'd like to hear from you. Thanks, Rick


----------

